# Sim City 5: Erstes DLC-Item - Die kostenlose Nissan Leaf Ladestation



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City 5: Erstes DLC-Item - Die kostenlose Nissan Leaf Ladestation*

					Es gibt den ersten DLC für Sim City 5, der nach dem Release erschienen ist. Es handelt sich um die kostenlose Nissan Leaf Ladestation, eine Produktplacement-Aktion die offenbar sechs Monate läuft. In der Zeit muss das Item heruntergeladen sein, wenn man es nutzen will.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City 5: Erstes DLC-Item - Die kostenlose Nissan Leaf Ladestation*


----------



## mannefix (4. April 2013)

Die Sache ist zwiespältig. Kostenlose Werbung sozusagen. Nissan steht zu fett drauf. Ne, eigentlich nicht. Aber die Neugier ist da.


----------



## Minga_Bua (4. April 2013)

Die quetschen echt überall Geld raus wos geht oder?

Wundert mich das dieser DLC sogar KOSTENLOS angeboten wird.. Von denen hätte ich erwartet das er 1,99 Euro die Minute kostet.


----------



## BlackViper59 (4. April 2013)

Die Werbung wäre mir egal wenn das ding was bringen würde es bringt aber absolut nichts. Auser das platz für das gebäude drauf geht.


----------



## Ahab (4. April 2013)

Gut platzierte Ingame-Werbung finde ich cool, sie kann meiner Meinung nach helfen, die Authentizität eines Spiels zu erhöhen.

Aber Maxis und EA sollte andere Sorgen haben, als so einen Mist.


----------



## kalkone (4. April 2013)

im Prinzip nicht schlecht, solange so etwas kostenlos bleibt!
Im wahren Leben regt man sich ja auch nicht auf, dass z.B. bei einem Audi Autohaus groß Audi drauf steht


----------



## Lexx (4. April 2013)

Ist das jetzt endlich der letzte April-Scherz.. ?


----------



## DBqFetti (4. April 2013)

Und ich dachte es könnte nicht mehr erbärmlicher werden...
EA ist ein wahrer Meister!

Das Spiel ist so schweine Teuer. Da darf einfach keine Werbung drin sein.


----------



## elpadre (4. April 2013)

kalkone schrieb:


> im Prinzip nicht schlecht, solange so etwas kostenlos bleibt!
> Im wahren Leben regt man sich ja auch nicht auf, dass z.B. bei einem Audi Autohaus groß Audi drauf steht



richtig, aber  daneben steht dann auch das VW Autohaus, der McDonalds, die Deutsche Bank und etc. pp…..
hier gibt es in der Stadt/Region NUR das Nissan Gedöns als einzige Werbung.


----------



## Robonator (4. April 2013)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Die Werbung wäre mir egal wenn das ding was bringen würde es bringt aber absolut nichts. Auser das platz für das gebäude drauf geht.


 
Und der ist bei Sim City ja sowieso rar


----------



## Gringo (4. April 2013)

Wo kann ich den runterladen? Im "Shop" unter DLCs finde ich nur die Städteerweiterung...


----------



## DarkMo (4. April 2013)

naja, der is kostenlos, weil wohl nissan für die werbeplatzierung zahlen wird


----------



## Atma (4. April 2013)

Gringo schrieb:


> Wo kann ich den runterladen? Im "Shop" unter DLCs finde ich nur die Städteerweiterung...


Du musst über den Browser auf den Shop zugreifen, in Origin selber ist der DLC (warum auch immer) nicht zu finden.

*Hier klicken*



> Der einzige Grund warum der Werbe-DLC kostenlos ist, ist wahrscheinlich die Absicht ihn nachher kostenpflichtig wieder entfernen zu können, wenn jedes Auto in der Stadt einmal ein Nissan ist


Heute wohl nen Clown gefrühstückt, was? Lächerlicher Kommentar


----------



## sh4sta (4. April 2013)

BlackViper59 schrieb:


> Die Werbung wäre mir egal wenn das ding was bringen würde es bringt aber absolut nichts. Auser das platz für das gebäude drauf geht.


 

Das stimmt so nicht. Das Teil macht die Bewohner Glücklicher(Wohngebiete aller Einkommensschichten, Gewerbe und Industrie ebenfalls). Dadurch erhöhen sie schneller die Dichte. Ausserdem soll man dadurch weniger Luftverschmutzung haben(ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht)


----------



## Andrej (4. April 2013)

Von mir aus,können die alle Spiele mit Werbung vollpflastern.Wenn im gegenzug die Spiele für den Spieler billiger werden und das Geld dazu verwendet wird,die Spile besser zu machen und nicht halbfertig aus Geldmangel in den Handel werfen.


----------



## h_tobi (4. April 2013)

Ist noch viel zu wenig Werbemüll.......

Wer so einen Dreck unterstützt ist selber schuld.


----------



## Xaipe (4. April 2013)

Ich finde ähnlich wie ein Poster vor mir, dass es die Autenzität unterstützt. Allerdings haben andere vorgemacht, dass man durch Werbeflächen in Spielen die Spiele kostenlos machen kann, SC bleibt ein Vollpreisspiel (Trackmania Nations zum Beispiel).
Insgesamt finde ich die Aktion okay, man bekommt schließlich etwas kostenlos wenn man im Gegenzug dazu Werbung konsumiert.


----------



## BabaYaga (4. April 2013)

Keine Sorge das nächste SC wird dann eh F2P, da darfst du dann jedes Gebäude, jedes Fahrzeug, jede Wolke und jeden Pflasterstein als DLC dazukaufen...
Als Basis kannst du aber im Hauptspiel schon mal verschiedene Grünflächen anlegen... (aber nur in einem bestimmten Grün, andere Grünvarianten schlagen natürlich mnit 1,50 zu Buche...)


----------



## VVeisserRabe (12. April 2013)

60€ für das Spiel verlangen und da drin dann auch noch Werbung platzieren 


wann gibts einen adblock DLC?


----------

